# Full autos w/o tax stamps? 7th Circuit Court rules in favor of TGSCOM



## Cabbage Head (Apr 1, 2009)

Just got this today in my email box.  If its true then it would open up ownership of full auto's without of tax stamps.  Can someone verify this?  The web page also says that they are selling full auto's.  Looks like nice prices too!

http://www.topglock.com/


Exciting Announcement From TGSCOM

NFA laws have been repealed through a long standing court battle in the 7th US Circuit Court.  The president of TGSCOM had sued the federal government on the grounds that the NFA law violated the Second Amendment of the Constitution.  After heated and lengthy oral arguments, TGSCOM is now able to sell fully automatic weapons to the general public without tax stamps and the additional background check.  The one stipulation to the agreement is that fully automatic rifles will be treated like handguns in that they will require a purchaser of 21 and older, the firearm must be transferred in the state of their residence (same as handguns) and that the buyer must submit to all regulations in the state of their residence.

What this means for you
We will now be adding a limited number of fully automatic firearms to our inventory.  They will be sold on a first come first served basis. The benefit is that not only can you own them, but they do not have the $20,000 price tag they normally do.

California residents
Since this ruling is so new, there are no restrictions for California residents.  Bet on the fact that they will be up to speed very quickly with reducing your Constitutional rights so take full advantage while you can!


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 1, 2009)

I just looked at the date and said, uhh Uhh.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 1, 2009)

Ya, I was thinking along the same lines.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 1, 2009)

Cabbage Head said:


> Ya, I was thinking along the same lines.



We could only wish.........   it would be cool if it is the real deal.


----------

